# QuickTime 6 MPEG-2 codec...for 20 bucks!!



## ddma (Jul 18, 2002)

OMG - how comes Apple charges for a MPEG-2 codec!??

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/products/mpeg2playback/


----------



## MacLegacy (Jul 18, 2002)

I really don't know.. Didn't QT5 have mpeg-2 support already??


----------



## Izzy (Jul 18, 2002)

haha...I love the contrast here:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20047


----------



## ddma (Jul 18, 2002)

I guess there will be some free 3rd-party plug-in avaliable soon and now, there is a VLC player for MPEG2 playback too.

And for DVD videos, we have DVD Player.


----------



## jesnil (Jul 18, 2002)

I think its very sad to take $20 for a viewer app. I thought Apple had a thing about helping clients and charging severs. Servers of content of all kind. Compare this case to; Acrobat Reader (free) / Destillier (pay), DVD Player (free) / DVDStudeio PRO (pay), RealOne Player (free) / RealOne Encoder (pay) plus many more. 

I who has developed VcdtoolsX and MPEG Info X, and many other developers has like me been vaiting along time for this release. And I felt like we been promised that MPEG playback would be a standard feature of the QT API. So now that we have been developing apps that none will/can use. Thats not what I call fun after almost 3 month of developing.

All together its a 0.1 OS upgrade ($199), 15 mg Email  + Homepage ($99), QT 6.0 Pro for Fullscreen ($30) and then MPEG Playback ($20). Its just too much for a student that developing freeware as myself.

And no I cant even play DVDs in quicktime with it.

Am I just whining?

Best Regards!
Jesper Nilsson
Systemjammers Develop.


----------



## jesnil (Jul 18, 2002)

I just wanted to add that this is *NOT* a Codec. A codec should be able to encode & decode content. This is just a decoder for viewing purpose only.

*Note* : Apple QuickTime 6 MPEG-2 *Playback* - 1.0


----------



## MacLegacy (Jul 18, 2002)

If it doesn't encode, it makes it kinda stupid.

29$ for QT pro, 20$ for playback, 100$ for .Mac, sorry Apple but you're just going down in my esteem

Indeed, for a student all this shiz is expensive! This is just revolting


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 18, 2002)

The $20 is probably to cover licensing fees that Apple has to pay.


----------



## MacLegacy (Jul 18, 2002)

The fees for MPEG-2?


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 18, 2002)

Yes,
well at least according to this guy


----------



## MacLegacy (Jul 19, 2002)

aaah, ok, oh well..


----------



## wtmcgee (Aug 29, 2002)

any alternative plugins to get mpeg's to work with QT?


----------



## kommakazi (Aug 30, 2002)

just...use....vlc...my....gosh....fulll...screen....mpeg-2.....playback....and...it...is....free...!!!
www.videolan.org


----------



## mindbend (Aug 30, 2002)

QuickTime Pro includes the MPEG-2 encoder, which is required, of course, for making DVD-ready files from Final Cut/DVD Studio Pro.

I had never thought about needing to see MPEG-2 files natively, but now that I think about it, that would be nice.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 30, 2002)

I use vlc for MPG4s and MPG2 files...its free


----------



## plastic (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I use vlc for MPG4s and MPG2 files...its free  *



Thanks for the tip. Any links?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 30, 2002)

it was mentioned earlier, videolan.org


----------



## plastic (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *it was mentioned earlier, videolan.org  *



Thanks for the link. I missed it earlier...


----------



## physicsGuy (Oct 21, 2002)

mindbend: QT Pro does NOT include the mpeg-2 encoder.
DVD Studio Pro installs it into QT, if you buy DVD Studio Pro.


----------



## boi (Oct 21, 2002)

i bought the mpeg2 encoder and it sporadically stops working every now and then. i have to reinstall it (which requires a restart) all of the time.


----------



## plastic (Oct 22, 2002)

Gee... a real bummer... keep us updated after reinstallation and if it stabalises.


----------



## boi (Oct 22, 2002)

so far it hasn't. i'm sure there's a pattern here, but i don't use the codec often enough to notice it.


----------

